# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Relatieprobleem

## snipper

Hoi allemaal,

Ik wil jullie mening graag weten.

Mijn vriend heeft iets doorverteld aan zijn ouders waarvan ik hem heb gezegd dat ik het niet leuk vind als anderen het weten. Nu zegt hij dat hij er niets aan kan doen dat hij het heeft doorverteld, want hij heeft het eruit geflapt omdat hij er niet bij nadacht. Dus ik mag er ook niet meer over beginnen, want nu is er niets meer aan te doen.
Het is niet zo dat hij ongeinteresseerd is, maar hij vindt het zelf gewoon niet erg als iedereen alles van hem weet. Maar ik vind het wel prettig om bepaalde dingen voor mezelf te houden!

Wat vinden jullie, stel ik me aan als ik hier boos om ben?

Alvast bedankt voor jullie reacties...

----------


## Agnes574

Hoi Snipper,

MMMMMMMMMMjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjAAAAAAAAAAAA,
Allereerst;ik ben ook een grote flap-uit,dat beken ik heel eerlijk:mijn leven is als het feite een open boek voor iedereen....maar als mijn vriend vraagt om over iets te zwijgen dan doe ik dat ook;één van de belangrijkste factoren in een relatie is toch wel vertrouwen!
Mocht het zo zijn dat mijn vriend iets doorvertelt aan iemand wat ik liever niet gehad zou hebben,dan zou ik mezelf eerst de vraag stellen of het echt de moeite waard is om me er boos om te gaan maken....maar als jij dat dus wel vind,mag jij zéker boos zijn en stel je je zéker niet aan!!!!
Als het jou bijvoorbeeld gekwetst heeft of beschaamd zou ik hem maar eens goed de waarheid zeggen of hem in ieder geval goed duidelijk maken dat jij je daar écht niet lekker bij voelt en dat dat niet nog eens moet voorvallen;wederzijds respect!!!

Liefs Ag....sterkte!!  :Wink:

----------


## snipper

Hoi Agnes,

We hebben die discussie ook al wel gehad nu. Maar het zoiets zal waarschijnlijk nog wel vaker gebeuren. Hij is gewoon gewend om alles aan zijn ouders te vertellen  :Frown:  en dat vind ik helemaal niet zo leuk. Maar goed, het zij zo.
Mannen zijn maar rare wezens. Maar toch wel lief  :Smile:  

Groetjes

----------


## Dimitri

hey snipper,

Ik begrijp best dat je niet wilt dat iemand zo iets doorvertelt.
Toch zeker niet je eige vriendje :s. Je vertelde hem iets in vertrouwen en hij vertelde het door.
Ik heb dit ook vaak gehad, met vrienden, ouders, m'n vrindinnetje.
Maar als hij het alleen aan z'n ouders vertelt en aan niemand anders?
Kbedoel als het te persoonlijk is is het nattuurlijk wel erg,...
Probeer je erover te zetten en geef hem een 2de kans?

Als hij je vertrouwen weer misbruikt, bij vrienden ofzo zou ik er toch eens goed over nadenken wat voor iemand hij is. Je moet je zeker niet laten doen vind ik  :Wink: .

Veel sterkte (probeer geen ruzie te maken ^^)

Vele X-jes
Dimitri

----------


## snipper

Hoi Dimitri,

Bedankt voor je reactie. Het gaat alweer goed hoor. Hij heeft zelf nou ook wel door dat het niet zo leuk was. Hij is alleen nogal een flapuit. Dus daar moet ik wel rekening mee houden. Maar hij bedoelt het niet verkeerd.
Ik kan ook wel overdreven reageren hoor. Maar nu ben ik weer gekalmeerd!  :Big Grin:  

Groetjes!

----------


## Agnes574

Hoi Snipper,

Leuk te horen dat het weer goed gaat...ik vind het nogal een passend berichtje......
ik ben ook een flapuit
ik bedoel het ook (bijna) nooit verkeerd
ik kan ook overdreven reageren en...
ik ben ook vlug weer gekalmeerd....hihihihi!!

Maar toch hoop ik dat je vriend er toch een ietsie pietsie van geleerd heeft  :Wink:  
Agnes Xx

----------


## Agnes574

PS: Snipper...zo vroeg dat jij altijd opbent????
Pffffff....dan lig ik nog in dromeland hoor... :Wink: 

Liefs Agnes Xx

----------


## Dimitri

hey,

Tof om te horen dat je toch gekalmeerd bent  :Big Grin: 
Maar als je problemen hebt of iets persoonlijks wilt vertellen kun je altijd naar hier komen.
Hier word je geholpen en het word niet verder verteld  :Big Grin:  Wat een geweldige combinatie vind ik dat  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Succes met jullie relatie  :Wink: 

groetjes
Dimitri

----------


## Agnes574

Leuke en lieve post Dimi!!
En idd hélemaal waar...hier willen we elkaar helpen en steunen
en het beste voor elkaar!!

Ag Xx

----------

